# Svede Installed!



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I installed my SS intake this morning! It was a pretty staight forward install other than getting the hood to shut properly. I had to push the condenser back a slight bit so the intake would sit all the way back. I cant really say performance wise yet because a tenth or two is hard to feel by the SOTP. I still have to trim and install the radiator cover. Im pretty happy with it. I like the omega sensor that it comes with, it works so much better than the sensor that came with my Vector kit. I hope to see some gains on my next track visit.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

RJ_05GTO said:


> I installed my SS intake this morning! It was a pretty staight forward install other than getting the hood to shut properly. I had to push the condenser back a slight bit so the intake would sit all the way back. I cant really say performance wise yet because a tenth or two is hard to feel by the SOTP. I still have to trim and install the radiator cover. Im pretty happy with it. I like the omega sensor that it comes with, it works so much better than the sensor that came with my Vector kit. I hope to see some gains on my next track visit.


:agree

I had to bend in my condenser a tad... there is some massaging to do. In fact, I need to re-trim my radiator shroud to rectify a clearance issue yet. I've just been lazy. I did not do the thermistor mod to the handmade intake Jerry made for me, I'm still getting signal from my MAF unit. I have yet to see a reason to change though, the intake its extremely effective at grabbing ambient IATs.

I think you'll realize the full benefits of the intake with a tune, or in your case, re-tune. I did. :cheers


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah I need to make an effort to go get a good dyno tune. The closest tuners to me are like 2 hours away. The thermister really reacts fast to temperature change. It suprised me because the sensor I had with the Vector kit was very slow. Im posting a few pictures of my completed install. I bought a radiator cover from gmpartshouse.com to hack up so I dont have to mess up my original one. It was only $30 plus $10 shipping so I thought that was great! A good eyeball, straight edge, sharpy and a dremel got the job done. Im pretty satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats! I'm trying to decide between this and the 4 inch CAI with 100 MAF.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Congrats! I'm trying to decide between this and the 4 inch CAI with 100 MAF.


Thanks! :cheers


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey in the first picture, what's that metal cannister next to your crankcase vent hose? kinda to the left of the belt tensioner above the water pump.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

YellO5LS2 said:


> Hey in the first picture, what's that metal cannister next to your crankcase vent hose? kinda to the left of the belt tensioner above the water pump.


That would be the oil catch can.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

huh...mine doesn't have one.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

YellO5LS2 said:


> huh...mine doesn't have one.


It's an aftermarket piece,I don't have one either.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Correct. An Oil Catch Can is an after market part that is used to catch any excess oil released keeping the throttle body, intake valves, and the cylinders much cleaner. It basically separates oil from the crankcase vapors, which stops any excess oil from entering the intake system.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

is it worth getting on for a car thats not forced induction? seems like NA engine wouldn't NEED one, whereas a forced induction system would.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Its not a necessity, but many people buy them and have seen results using it. A buddy of mine installed his and checked it about 600 miles after and it had about a tablespoon of oil inside. The main reason people use them is because since the industry installed a PCV system for environmental purposes, many times oil gets into the throttle body. Again, it is not a must to have one, but it does create a nasty thick black substance build up in your throttle body and can reduce performance.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Does THAT much oil actually make its way into the intake manifold? If so, i'll buy a can myself. How often you gotta clean one?


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

BTW thanks for the link ROBS


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ummm...There's a lot of controversy on that. You will meet many owners that say it works wonders and that much oil is lost. I personally do not have one installed and have seen barely any loss in oil. The only time I have seen some loss is when I drive it hard, which is known with these engines. LSX engines are known for a lot of oil consumption. It's more of a personal preference. I have been thinking about getting one. Why not, it doesn't hurt to install it.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

True. I've got almost 3300 miles on my oil now and it still reads full. Then again, I almost never get on the pedal hard. Too scared of speeding tickets really.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

YellO5LS2 said:


> BTW thanks for the link ROBS


No problem man!


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Anything to prolong the life of the beast seems worth the money. I'll have to think about getting one.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I feel you on speeding tickets :shutme

Just finished paying off my 500 dollar one lmao

As to the catch can I think I'm gonna make one myself. There are tons of people that have made ones and work perfect. I figured its a fun project and saves some money.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> I feel you on speeding tickets :shutme
> 
> Just finished paying off my 500 dollar one lmao
> 
> As to the catch can I think I'm gonna make one myself. There are tons of people that have made ones and work perfect. I figured its a fun project and saves some money.


Good God.......a $500 ticket?What happened?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There is a road that is completely blocked from cops in my area. The way the road is made, you enter on to the highway with a wall on both sides and cops are rarely out there. Opened the goat up plenty of times out there. Well one day I opened her up and with my luck was radar-ed by a helicopter radioing a speed trap ahead that I would have easily avoided if the helicopter wasn't there. Make a long story short, got pulled over and hit with a fat ticket lol to make the story a little happier, the cop loved my car and after writing the ticket wanted me to pop the hood to take a look lmao but still ended up with the ticket.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> There is a road that is completely blocked from cops in my area. The way the road is made, you enter on to the highway with a wall on both sides and cops are rarely out there. Opened the goat up plenty of times out there. Well one day I opened her up and with my luck was radar-ed by a helicopter radioing a speed trap ahead that I would have easily avoided if the helicopter wasn't there. Make a long story short, got pulled over and hit with a fat ticket lol to make the story a little happier, the cop loved my car and after writing the ticket wanted me to pop the hood to take a look lmao but still ended up with the ticket.


Damn,just can't win anymore these days.They got all kinds of ways of getting us nowadays.lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I know. The funniest thing was I came out here to a small town in Texas to play ball and the guys that lived in small towns here were amazed that helicopters radar where I live lol But sometimes I am glad they do that. There are a lot of stupid kids out there driving around killing themselves and others with their driving habits. Sometimes I just sit back and watch and it amazes me the things these kids will do just to get through traffic


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> I feel you on speeding tickets :shutme
> 
> Just finished paying off my 500 dollar one lmao


Damn, how fast were you going? The most i ever had to pay was 160 when i got pulled over in Ocala for doing a burnout at a stoplight by my school in the camaro! It was a crappy burnout too...not worth $160 for sure.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

I heard a great alternative to a radar detector...think it was called a jammer or something. It goes on the front of the car and supposedly makes your car invisible to radar. would love something like that. 70mph is just too slow considering the car handles better the faster you go. Funny...we went from OTRCAI --> oil catch cannisters --> to speeding tickets. Where to next?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The only problem with Radar Scramblers is that they are extremely illegal!! Extremely!! lol Federal law actually on that one. Would love to have one, but kind of do not want to know what happens when caught with it haha


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> The only problem with Radar Scramblers is that they are extremely illegal!! Extremely!! lol *Federal law* actually on that one. Would love to have one, but kind of do not want to know what happens when caught with it haha


No, it's state by state. Perfectly legal here. I don't have one, because $1200 for an initial investment is pretty high.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

US Federal Law prohibits the use of radar jammers.

Source: FCC Public Notice DA 96-2040

Radar Jammers are transmitters tuned to interfere with ("jam") a radar signal. The intentional use of jammers is considered "malicious interference" and is strictly prohibited by the Communications Act of 1934, as amended, as well as by FCC Rules. Anyone using a jammer risks such penalties as losing an FCC license, paying a fine, or criminal prosecution. 


The Communications Act of 1934 states:

Sec. 333. Willful or malicious interference. No person shall willfully or maliciously interfere with or cause interference to any radio communications of any station licensed or authorized by or under this Act or operated by the United States Government.

(June 19, 1934, ch. 652, title III, Sec. 333, as added Pub. L. 101-396, Sec. 9, Sept. 28, 1990, 104 Stat. 850.)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

RJ_05GTO said:


> Yeah I need to make an effort to go get a good dyno tune. The closest tuners to me are like 2 hours away. The thermister really reacts fast to temperature change. It suprised me because the sensor I had with the Vector kit was very slow. Im posting a few pictures of my completed install. I bought a radiator cover from gmpartshouse.com to hack up so I dont have to mess up my original one. It was only $30 plus $10 shipping so I thought that was great! A good eyeball, straight edge, sharpy and a dremel got the job done. Im pretty satisfied with the outcome.


Back a little on topic here.  Most people don't know that I was the guy that first proposed and built an alternative thermistor and researched the omega thermistor back in April of '06. I've had some background in electronics and knew the stock one could be improved. The benefit is two fold in that it uses a quicker acting thermistor (time constant of 3 sec as opposed to 15 seconds stock) and I knew that it needed to be located away from any large mass like the stock body as it retained heat longer. They can be DIY made altho with the cost of the components and shipping it's about the same price as I sell them for or can be gotten with the intake at westcoastspeed. A few seconds may not seem important but with a car at the track or one on the street that can hit 100 mph in 10 seconds a 10 to 12 seconds difference is a lot and better temp readings mean more power quicker.


----------

